# Delighted to discover this forum!



## griels (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi forumites... I was delighted to learn of this forum a few months ago and decided it was time I formally introduced myself.

I've been tinkering with electronic music in one form or another for 15 years.. I've used trackers from the age of 13 or so, before being introduced to Cubase at 17. I got my first proper MIDI keyboard at 19 years old and began to sequence with my Atari and an ancient Roland MT-32. I finally purchased a PIII350 at 22 and immediately became immersed in the world of softsynths. Two years later I bought Cubase VST 3.7 and began my journey into the world of virtual instruments.

I spent quite some time jamming with guys on Rocket Network before it closed down. I've been slowly teaching myself how to mix and arrange since then. I've always treated it as a hobby, but I fear to think how much I have spent on music software and sample libraries by now.. Here's my (abridged) kit list:

Athlon 64 3500+, 1GB RAM
2 Seagate Barracudas IVs (80GB, 200GB)
1 IBM Deskstar (30GB)
Midiman Audiophile 2496
Peavey Studiomix
Roland A-37 Semi-Weighted Keyboard
Cubase SX 3
NI Kontakt, Kompakt, Reaktor, Pro-53, B4
RGCaudio sfz+ (Giga edition), z3ta+, Pentagon 1.4
Applied Acoustics Lounge Lizard, Tassman 3
Sampletank 2 XL
VSL Opus 1
Garritan Orchestral Strings Lite
BFD inc XFL and 8 Bit Kit
Lastlibs Acoustic Drums
Lastlibs Acoustic Bass
Scarbee J'Slap-n-Fingered Kontakt
Pure Guitars GIGA
Quantum Leap Guitar and Bass GIGA
Artvista Cool Vibes
Arvista Malsmjo Acoustic Grand
Gigapiano
Purgatory Creek Rhodes GIGA

And for monitoring:

Hi-Fi Separates :oops: 

(definitely my next upgrade)

The acquisition of various acoustic sample libraries has encouraged me to veer in the direction of jazzier material but I aim to produce a fusion of many different styles and elements. My influences are wide, from Ennio Morricone, Bob James, Roy Ayers, John Williams, David Arnold, John Barry, via producers such as BT, Timbaland and The Neptunes, all the way through to electronica artists such as Squarepusher and the Aphex Twin. I have virtually no music theory although I'm very interested in the EIS course. Got to learn music notation first though I think...

I've got more and more into the mixing/mastering side of things over the last year or so and I hope I'm finally coming close to getting decent sounding mixes (even though I can hear the shortcomings of my current monitoring setup). I have a site with some sample MP3s on - click the link in my sig to visit. I hope to get into soundtracking stuff and/or start putting out records/CDs/net label releases soon.

Anyway, this forum looks like a wonderful place filled with talented and constructive musicians... We're gonna have a ball :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to VI griels! Post an mp3 when you have time, and btw I think you would really like the EIS course. 8)


----------



## griels (Dec 7, 2004)

Frederick said:


> Welcome to VI griels! Post an mp3 when you have time, and btw I think you would really like the EIS course. 8)



Thanks... I'll post something soon


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome griels! Wow, that's quite a list you got there right at your fingertips!

PolarBear


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Griels,

I dig the demos I have heard from you. Hope to hear more of your stuff here. :D


----------



## griels (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks people 

Polarbear: I know... Trust me though, it's annoying when you can't blame your tools :lol:


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 7, 2004)

Griels 'ol buddy 'ol pal... what's shakin'?

Glad to see you here.


----------



## griels (Dec 7, 2004)

LastLibs.com said:


> Griels 'ol buddy 'ol pal... what's shakin'?
> 
> Glad to see you here.



This and that... Been busy visiting musical people here in the UK then recovering from a cold... Done the odd noodle since... Hopefully will have something of some substance out soon.

Yourself? Any new libs?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Griels ! Enjoy your stay


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 7, 2004)

griels said:


> Yourself? Any new libs?



Some exciting stuff coming up yeah - I've actually spent the last couple weeks working on some cool stuff for other devs, now back to my stuff


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 7, 2004)

Ey Griels, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## griels (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Sid and Theo...

Looking forward to hearing the new libs then Alan! :D


----------

